# i'm ready to try to turn a pen.



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

I went to a little pen demo at Woodcraft Saturday. Man he made it look simple, made a European style and used some kind of friction compound for the finish.
Someone asked how to do a CA finish and he didn't know, said he had never done it.
I have some Padauk and was thinking of doing a CA finish. Can anyone tell me how you do the CA finish, do you do it on the lathe with a rag or something, or do you take it off the lathe and do it? How do you keep from getting it all over the other parts of the pen.

Also what kind of finish would keep the Padauk from turning brown.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## rsjimenez (Jul 14, 2008)

I do mine on the lathe after sanding to 400. I use a paper towel, 2 coats of thin CA, 4 coats of Med CA, then Micro Mesh to 12000.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

rsjimenez said:


> I do mine on the lathe after sanding to 400. I use a paper towel, 2 coats of thin CA, 4 coats of Med CA, then Micro Mesh to 12000.


Ditto on this routine...but on wooden pens, I dry sand to 600, then use EEE cream (abrasive to about 1200) then just polish or wax (think Bobby just uses car wax....or "Bobby's Magic Finish")..LOL

I use the CA finish on antler because it will seal better..then wet sand to 12000....then a good work out with ONE STEP FINISH ...all work is done on the lathe

On acrylics...dry sand to 600..then wet sand to 12,000...then I use a good dose oe ONE STEP FINISH..(available at all pen supply stores)

Fiddle around with it until you like the results....and I'll *GUARANTEE *you that you *WILL* like the results.. Even your first pen is gonna be very satisfying to you.. You will be amazed at what you can do....

(one other suggestion...for applying CA finish..you can use paper towels, but I have better luck using the little baggies that the pen parts come in. Snip one off to stick 2 or 3 fingers in and hold with your thumb.. Doesn't tear like the towels will....and if it does snag/stick to the pen while applying it will just wrap around the pen and you can peel it off..or cut it off with the turning tool) My routine on antler is, slow down the lathe as far as it will go...apply CA..squirt with fixative..apply CA...squirt again..etc.etc.etc. as many coats as you want..let pen dry on lathe, smooth out a little with skew..then wet sand back down to 12000..then One Step ....

One more caution*...DON'T USE 'RAGS" for ANYTHING* !!!... Always use paper towels.. CA can grab a rag and pull your fingers into the lathe..whereas the paper towel will just shred if it sticks and you can clean up the mess later..


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Do a search on You tube for Ca finish for pens and you will get a bunch of them. Like this one.


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

I have done a few Ca Finishes and now am tottaly convinced that the NCF Hotstuff Accelerator & wet sanding is the key. Here is a link to the best price i have found on it. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hot/hotqa-6.htm my last two duck calls this is what i used and the finish was certainly nice. I will try to find a link to their tutorial and re-post.

Robert


----------



## Robert A. (Jan 8, 2009)

Found it.. http://www.hobbylinc.com/htm/hot/hotqa-6.htm


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

_"One more caution...DON'T USE 'RAGS" for ANYTHING !!!... Always use paper towels.. CA can grab a rag and pull your fingers into the lathe..whereas the paper towel will just shred if it sticks and you can clean up the mess later.."_

from experience?????????? lol


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

You do it at high speed and put on extra wet......NO, KIDDING. Run the lathe as slow as possible while applying it. Just a word of caution unless you want your face to be permantly disfigured from the spray of CA drying your mouth open from the shock of being glued up.....lol.

When I made pens, I ended up exclusively using CA for the finish because it lasts and lasts as a finish.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

CA will get HOT when applying on a turning lathe LOL Nothing like burning hot glue stuck to your fingers LOL


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

galvbay said:


> _"One more caution...DON'T USE 'RAGS" for ANYTHING !!!... Always use paper towels.. CA can grab a rag and pull your fingers into the lathe..whereas the paper towel will just shred if it sticks and you can clean up the mess later.."_
> 
> from experience?????????? lol


LOL..You know it, Patron'...all it takes is ONCE and you learn that lesson. Nothing quite as scary and hurtin' as having a finger or two stuck between the tool rest and that blank whirlin' at about 3500 rpm..

Been there...Done that...Ain't goin' back...:biggrin:


----------



## Be Young (Jun 16, 2004)

Thanks for all the good advice!

I bought a wallstreet and a European kit and will give it a try.
After a good shop cleaning, I swear I spend more time cleaning up my mess than I do turning, then 15 minutes later it's all dirty again.

Thanks
Bill


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Don't tell my wife that you clean up your shop. I told her shops were always dirty. that way you can tell its being used.:smile:


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Agree, cleaning your shop can give you a bad name around here. I take photos then clean up.


----------

